# Arroyo City Fly Fishing



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

8/16/11


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

That water looks great


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice job! I hope I can pull off the same at POC this weekend.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go. Is that a spoon fly?


----------



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

horbey spoon fly


----------

